# A-Maze-N Smokers



## smoker21 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a MES 40 and am interested in makin' bacon+

Is the A-MAZE-N Smoker the best and if so why?

Chip or pellet??

What size do you guys recommend???

5X8, 6X8, 5X5, the tube etc...

Do I need a torch to light it????

Is there any other outlet where I can buy one new/used?????

Any other info will be greatly appreciated!

JD


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 12, 2012)

I love my AMNPS for cold smoking bacon. It will burn up to 12 hours.
I have only used pellet in it.
Talk to Todd for the right size for your smoker.
I use "weber lighter cubes " to start mine.


----------



## smoker21 (Dec 30, 2012)

I too just pulled the plug an ordered a AMNS 6X8 and was wondering if anyone has opinions on who's pellets are the best.  Amazon has a few brands including BBQr's delight.

Thanks

JD


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 30, 2012)

Get your pellets from Todd, inventor of the AMNPS. No fillers in his pellets. Amazenproducts.com


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2012)

AMNS 6x6, AMNS 6x8 or the AMNPS 5x8 will work great for cols smoking in your MES 40

The AMNS 6x6 and 6x8 burn sawdust only, and work up to 180° or so

The AMNPS 5x8 burns pellets or sawdust and can smoke all the way up to 275°+

I've got dealers throughout the U.S., where do you live?

I stock 100% flavor wood pellets, unless stated otherwise.

Some pellets are 70% - 80% oak or alder and only 20% - 30% flavor wood.

In other words, my apple pellets are 100% apple, no filler wood added.

TJ


----------



## davefleck (Dec 31, 2012)

I have used Todds smokers for 3 years now. I just ordered up a tube smoker from him. No problems at all keeping them lite.


----------



## biggronn (Jan 17, 2013)

I to am going to get me an AMNPS. It's exactly what I'm looking for, for cold smoking.

I was in Cash & Carry here in northern California the other day. They sell pellets in most woods. They have Bear Mountain pellets for $9.97 for a 20# bag. Never tried pellets before. Always used chips.

I have a propane Smokey Mountain Smoker that I bought at Walmart years ago, Always served me well. Only problem I've ever had with its consistent temp so I have to keep a close eye on it. I put some sacramento cut ribs on. Filled the chip box with Bear Mountain Apple pellets.

It holds about 2 cups of pellets. Put the box in it's tray right above the fire ring. Got me a nice TBS going and put on the ribs at 220-230. 30minutes later the pellets were burned up. Thought they would last longer.Could it be the cheap chips or the fact the chip box sits right above the fire ring? Thinking about the AMNPS Sitting on the bottom cook rack (6-8 inches above fire ring) and getting the smoke that way. I don't think the pellets should burn that fast.Anyone had this problem?


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 17, 2013)

The AMNPS has not had good results inside of propane smokers, not enough O2 to keep them burning but the AMNTS has been getting good reviews inside propane smokers so you might want to look into it instead.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 17, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> The AMNPS has not had good results inside of propane smokers, not enough O2 to keep them burning but the AMNTS has been getting good reviews inside propane smokers so you might want to look into it instead.


you are corect S2K9K. the AMNPS struggled a bit in my smaller brinkman porpane smoker, but since I have the version with a water/wood pan door, I was able to crack open that lower door and get more air in; problem solved.

My larger Landmann GWLA propane smoker has two vents along the bottom sides, and those helped make for some great TBS with the AMNPS. It worked great in there. Bottom line is, the AMNPS needs to be able to breath!


----------



## biggronn (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys for your input but that really wasn't my question. I don't have any problem keeping my pellets burning. Quite the contrary. They burn up in 30 mins.I'm wondering if I move them up away from the fire ring, will that keep them from burning up so quick. Or maybe the cheap pellets I bought are the problem?

Might reread my original post.


----------



## smoker21 (Jan 17, 2013)

The AMNPS can't be near your heat source.  It's designed to slow burn the pellets in 10-12 hours but if you have them too close to your heat source the pellets will burn just like wood chips.  I have a MES40 electric and I put it on a higher rack on the other side from the heating element and it works pretty well!

Hope this answers your question.

JD


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 17, 2013)

FYI, Bear Mountain pellets are not 100% flavor wood. They are alder-based, with flavor wood mixed in. Not sure what the ratio is.

http://www.bearmountainbbq.com/products/pellets/american-hickory/

That said, I do have a bag of their 100% alder pellets, but the rest I buy from Todd.


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't even mess around. Get them from Todd. You won't regret it.


----------



## trizzuth (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Todd and others in this thread,

I just bought and A-Maze-N smoker that uses the dust and got the pitmaster 4lb bag.  Right now, my smoker consists of an old oil tank that has been cleaned and used several times already (see my avatar for an earlier pic), and an old wood stove connected to the side.  This is basically a hot smoker.  My plan was to just use the A-Maze-N smoker alone inside the tank, with my virginia-style dry cured ham inside there.  

Question is:  If it's like 40 degrees or so out or maybe even a bit colder, since I am in new england, will the temp generated by the AMN smoker be enough to cold smoke the ham, or would the temps still be too low for a good cold smoke?  This is a standard 275 gallon oil tank, so a pretty large space.  I may try to get some pork bellies and do some bacon at the same time in there since the cavity is so large.  Just wondering if the temp is too low, does it make the cold smoke process ineffective?  Obvs it would need to be and would be above freezing, and there is heat generated from the slow burn of the sawdust, but how much heat will be there in order to overcome the outdoor temps?


----------



## biggronn (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey Trizz, I'd like to know the answer to that myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      In fact I'd like to know where I can get all the info on cold smoking. I'm just starting out w cold smoke since I've ruined 2 loads already. I can't get my regular smoker under 220.


----------



## biggronn (Jan 18, 2013)

BTW. I have a propane smoker and like I said 220 is as low as I can get it.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 18, 2013)

biggronn said:


> BTW. I have a propane smoker and like I said 220 is as low as I can get it.


I put a smaller burner in mine and it will now go down to 135*.


----------



## biggronn (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks S2K9K. Now, Where would I find a smaller fire ring? Could I just go to a smaller regulator? Finally, Is there a book out there on cold smoking?

The reason I ask about the regulator is that I had a propane heater that kicked out 185,000 btu's. I hooked it up to my 3 burner camp stove for cooking blacken fish! Scared the [email protected] out of anyone around! lol. Sure makes some great blacken fish.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 18, 2013)

A needle valve will help get a little lower temps and give you a lot more control dialing in temps:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/needle-valves-for-gassers

I took the side burner off my gas grill, it was 1" smaller in diameter then the burner in my smoker. It works great! 135* - 300*+


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2013)

trizzuth said:


> Hey Todd and others in this thread,
> 
> I just bought and A-Maze-N smoker that uses the dust and got the pitmaster 4lb bag.  Right now, my smoker consists of an old oil tank that has been cleaned and used several times already (see my avatar for an earlier pic), and an old wood stove connected to the side.  This is basically a hot smoker.  My plan was to just use the A-Maze-N smoker alone inside the tank, with my virginia-style dry cured ham inside there.
> 
> Question is:  If it's like 40 degrees or so out or maybe even a bit colder, since I am in new england, will the temp generated by the AMN smoker be enough to cold smoke the ham, or would the temps still be too low for a good cold smoke?  This is a standard 275 gallon oil tank, so a pretty large space.  I may try to get some pork bellies and do some bacon at the same time in there since the cavity is so large.  Just wondering if the temp is too low, does it make the cold smoke process ineffective?  Obvs it would need to be and would be above freezing, and there is heat generated from the slow burn of the sawdust, but how much heat will be there in order to overcome the outdoor temps?


The Dust will generate next to Zero Heat as it burns and the Pellets will raise the internal temp only a few degrees in a smoker that size. As long as the meat is not frozen you can Cold smoke...JJ


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2013)

You don't need heat to cold smoke. I have done cheese at 47º before and it was great. Smoke is smoke. Temperature is not really a factor.


----------



## biggronn (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks to all you guys that answered my questions.Got plenty more.

Smokin' some Sacramento cut ribs today. My favorite!

My propane man (friend) is making me up a new regulator with a needle valve on it so I can lower my heat a little for smokin trout and salmon. Got a amnps coming for cold smoking.

I put my box of pellets away from the heat. Fired it up pretty good with a propane torch. So far it's giving me a nice TBS. I do think I'll cut a hole in the bottom side of my smoker for more air to give it more circulation.

My p/c won't let me download my pics. Got a demon in there somewhere. When I get it figured out, I'll start posting.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2013)

Ron, I have had or cut Spare Ribs, Baby Back Ribs, Rib Tips, Rib Skirts, St Louis Cut Ribs, Denver Ribs (Lamb), Beef Back Ribs and Short Ribs...I have even had Ribs from a South American Fish called a Pacu...What the Heck is a Sacramento Cut Rib?...JJ


----------



## trizzuth (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeaah, now that's what I like to hear!

To celebrate my inaugural ham Virginia Country Ham cold smoking session, I popped into my local grocery store and got an entire pork belly!  Have 3 decent sized slabs of back that I am going to cure tomorrow so it will be ready to go at the same time the ham is done.  Can't wait!  I will report back with pics!


----------



## biggronn (Jan 22, 2013)

The Sacramento cut of ribs is....you cut off the chine bone and end flap. Then you pull off the membrane on the bones. Nothing goes to waste. You can smoke what you cut off or use it for something else. I don't think it is just in California. I've seen it in Jeff's newsletter, just can't remember which one. Been doing them for years. I know what some are thinking. They like the full rack. I do too. When you're done, they're about the same size as baby backs. I don't understand baby backs. I guess folks like them for tenderness. If you smoke'm right, they're all tender. If you do it the Sac way , all the stuff you cut off can go in the smoker and supply the cook with delicious bites while he's smoking the ribs as they will be ready a lot sooner.


----------



## biggronn (Jan 22, 2013)

Holy smoke!!!  I just reread your question as to what are Sacramento cut ribs. I'm losing it. (just turned 65)  I was talking about St. Louis cut ribs. Don't know where Sacramento cut comes from. Maybe cuz I'm 3 hrs north of Sacramento. LOL!

Boy! Is my face red.!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2013)

You Cali boys got your own names for lots of stuff!  From what you describe, this is what the rest of the country calls them...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ





> *NAMP 416A St Louis ribs*
> 
> A St Louis rib is a 4.5 lb to a 4.9 spare rib that has been trimmed,sometimes called “trimmed rib”, with the breast bone is removed making it easy to cut between the ribs. A St Louis spare rib is designed to resemble a back rib and give better yield and plate coverage.
> 
> ...






>


----------



## biggronn (Jan 22, 2013)

OK OK. We have different names for stuff just like all different parts of the country. It's not just California guys.  We can smoke with the best of them. Gotta remember that California was settled by different people all over the country. In fact I was born in Georgia and raised in Texas. Stayed in California after 3 tours in Nam. I just made a mistake calling them Sacramento cut ribs. We call them St Louis cut too.

This message is strictly tongue in cheek. Nothing taken wrong and nothing meant in defense. Just having fun.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2013)

biggronn said:


> OK OK. We have different names for stuff just like all different parts of the country. It's not just California guys.  We can smoke with the best of them. Gotta remember that California was settled by different people all over the country. In fact I was born in Georgia and raised in Texas. Stayed in California after 3 tours in Nam. I just made a mistake calling them Sacramento cut ribs. We call them St Louis cut too.
> 
> This message is strictly tongue in cheek. Nothing taken wrong and nothing meant in defense. Just having fun.


I'm just playing! I have many friends and family on the West Coast and being a Jersey Boy have jousted for years over our quirks, all in fun! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 24, 2013)

Jersey people have an accent and they can't drive. I work in Jersey and New York alot. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I used my tube to cold smoke more cheese today. Real easy to cold smoke in single digits. Made Dutch Oven corned beef and cabbage and some Beer Bread for dinner to keep the little lady warm by the woodstove. All in all a good day.


----------



## trizzuth (Jan 28, 2013)

So on Friday, my new 6x8 AMNS came in and I couldn't wait to try it!  So I went to the store, picked up a block of Private Reserve Cheddar, Habaner Cheddar and a local Portuguese cheese called "Bom" something or other that my Portuguese in-laws eat all the time.  Firm good tasting mild cheese, not sharp at all.

Burned off residual oils as noted in the instructions and for this test, I just used my normal gas grille as the smoker box.  I had to foil over the back of it because it was pretty open and I didn't want all of the smoke to escape.

I lit one end and got it going really good, then did not think it would be enough smoke, so I lit the other end.  Ended up leaving the house for a few hours, came back and it was almost finished.  I think the cheeses got about 4-5 hours of smoke in total.  Wrapped them up in saran wrap and zip lock bags and into the fridge they went!  I couldn't take waiting, so I sampled a section of the portuguese cheese today and man that was good!  Still has a bit of that "freshly smoked" flavor people talk about at the beginning, but the signs are very promising!

Now to my real question: I had planned on using the AMNS in my gigantic 275 gallon Oil Tank Smoker I built that you can somewhat see in my avatar.  I need to have a good cold smoke for my Virginia Country Ham and 3 slabs of Pork Bellies that I have curing right now.  I am wondering if the smoke output of the AMNS would not be enough for that large of a smoker.

Maybe Todd can chime in here and give me some advice.  I really wanted to stay away from heat of any kind, and the current firebox for my smoker is an old wood stove connected directly to the side of it.  I could probably put some charcoal in the wood stove and then add chips as necessary to get a lot of smoke, but I'm concerned about the heat.  It has been very cold here in Massachusetts lately, so I'm not really concerned about outside temp, just internal temp of the smoker, and I want to keep it as low as possible.

I could always smoke it for a full day with the AMNS, then run it again, lit at both ends both times, or if needed, light it also in the middle to produce more smoke and then just refill it more often.

Any advice?  I want this ham and bacon to come out spectacular!  Thanks.


----------



## ogre (Feb 2, 2013)

I use the AMNSP in my cold smoke only smoke house, the size is about 3'6 x 4' x 7 feet to inside peek. I have used it with great success. I have really liked using corn cob pellets in it. It has not been my experience that you need to light both ends but to each his own.


----------

